# Anyone with a similar wrist injury



## glahnb (Jul 17, 2008)

Riding last week and the leaves hid a hole I didn't see. I went over the bars and put my palm a a big rock. At first the palm bruise hurt more than anything, but my wrist is still sore a week later. I don't get seen by the bone doctor until next Monday.

I have a full range of motion with the wrist. No swelling or bruising, no constant pain. It is only if I push on a certain spot it hurts. It is about 2 inches below my pinky and fourth finger and above the round, ball shaped bone of the wrist. 

Just curious if anyone had anything similar and what it turned out to be.


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

might have a slight crack, i cracked a bone in my hand once and thought it was nothing( VERY VERY SLIGHT swelling, like it was only noticible if you where to look at both at the same time, and even then it was hard to spot). But the pain was there for a week and then i whacked it on somthing and it just gave way... went to the doc in the box thing don the road and was told that it was probably cracked before and that it would have just required a brace for a few weeks. but i waited and it needed surgury... so fun haha


----------



## tristan86 (Aug 6, 2008)

Landing with your palm out can injure the scaphoid. It doesn't always swell, as in my case. I am actually currently recovering from a fractured scaphoid. I has surgery and had a screw out through the bone. 

Its a slow bone to heal so hopefully you didn't fracture it.


----------



## dueruote (Oct 18, 2007)

I must agree with tristan86.I fractured both four years ago and to now days I have reminders here and there.....


----------



## xcdhridr (Mar 22, 2004)

broken my wrists 6 times from similar falls. Only once did it swell up. Every time was a fracture. I broke my right wrist in august '08. It still hurts from time to time and if I do something wrong, it'll hurt for a week or more. It sucks. Go to a doctor if there;s a remote possibility it's broke.


----------



## Rich H. (Jan 23, 2009)

glahnb said:


> I have a full range of motion with the wrist. No swelling or bruising, no constant pain. It is only if I push on a certain spot it hurts. It is about 2 inches below my pinky and fourth finger and above the round, ball shaped bone of the wrist.
> 
> Just curious if anyone had anything similar and what it turned out to be.


I took a fall back in August and initially though the only injury was to my elbow (turned out to be a radial head fracture). My wrist was not sore, no swelling and just felt like a moderate sprain. Luckily my ortho had seen injuries like mine before and asked if my wrist hurt to which I responded that I thought it was just sprained. He insisted on x-rays which revealed fractured scaphoid also. Luckily both the fractured radius and scaphoid were only partials so only needed 8 weeks in cast to heal.

From my experience and from some research on wrist fractures, you can't be too careful as many very serious wrist injuries only seem to be sprains at first. I see it has been a week since your OP so any updates?


----------



## glahnb (Jul 17, 2008)

Finally get to see the doc today. I'm nervous.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

Broke my wrist in a fall and the ortho set it . Now 20 years later I find out I had an open fracture which means it didn't heal right. Final result was constant pain and couldn't ride. Ortho operated and fused my wrist. Pain is gone so is my flexion. All I can do is rotate. You get used to it after awhile. At least I can ride.


----------



## ptcutch (Aug 3, 2009)

The location of your pain suggests a pisiform, hamate or lunate injury. A scapoid injury would manifest in a different area. Their are 8 small carpal bones in your wrist connected by lots of ligaments. The direct impact could have led to a comminuted injury of any of these bones. If you have pain on cocking the wrist back (extension) below the 4th and 5th bones and above the inner forearm (ulna) bone then it is likely a TFCC (triangular fibro-cartilaginous complex) injjury--especially if there's nasty clicking and popping. In the absence of this it is likely a contusion/sprain especially if you have good ROM and minimal pain. What'd the doc say?


----------

